# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Philips] Βλάβη σε CRT Philips Matchline 29 PT9113/12

## Kyriakos Ioannidis

Καλημέρα σας,

η τηλεόραση μου CRT Philips Matchline 29 PT9113/12 παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα : ομόκεντροι χρωματιστοί κύκλοι όταν δεν έχει σήμα - αντίστοιχα παραμορφωμένα χρώματα με σήμα.

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει εάν επισκευάζεται (και με ενδεικτικό κόστος επισκευής παρακαλώ) ή να προσανατολίζομαι στον κάδο της ανακύκλωσης ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μήπως είναι μαγνητισμένη η οθόνη.

----------


## technikos

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> η τηλεόραση μου CRT Philips Matchline 29 PT9113/12 παρουσιάζει το εξής πρόβλημα : ομόκεντροι χρωματιστοί κύκλοι όταν δεν έχει σήμα - αντίστοιχα παραμορφωμένα χρώματα με σήμα.
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει εάν επισκευάζεται (και με ενδεικτικό κόστος επισκευής παρακαλώ) ή να προσανατολίζομαι στον κάδο της ανακύκλωσης ?


Το πιθανότερο να είναι μαγνητισμένη η οθόνη.  
απομαγνήτισε την οθόνη και *άλλαξε* το *PTC*.

----------


## Kyriakos Ioannidis

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Δεν γνωρίζω όμως ούτε πως απομαγνητίζεται η οθόνη ούτε τι είναι το PTC (την βοήθεια του κοινού παρακαλώ - δεν είμαι τεχνικός)

update : σταμάτησε να το κάνει - με την πατροπαράδοτη μέθοδο της αθάνατης ελληνικής σφαλιάρας και έναν καλό εσωτερικό καθαρισμό)

----------


## navar

μήπως δούλευε το PTT και με το άνοιξε κλείσε έστρωσε μόνη της ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Κωνσταντίνε τι εννοείς με το ptt.

----------


## navar

> Κωνσταντίνε τι εννοείς με το ptt.


λοιπόν , πάμε απο την αρχή !
PTC ήθελα να πώ που έλεγαν και τα παιδάκια παραπάνω !
μιας και κατάλαβα πως μάλλον κάηκε και η ΤV δεν έκανε μόνη της απομαγνήτηση όταν ξεκινάει , όπως έκαναν οι περισσότερες CRT

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
> Δεν γνωρίζω όμως ούτε πως απομαγνητίζεται η οθόνη ούτε τι είναι το PTC (την βοήθεια του κοινού παρακαλώ - δεν είμαι τεχνικός)
> 
> update : σταμάτησε να το κάνει - με την πατροπαράδοτη μέθοδο της αθάνατης ελληνικής σφαλιάρας και έναν καλό εσωτερικό καθαρισμό)


To ptc είναι περίπου έτσι
PTC96726.jpgPTC96708.jpg
Μάλλον θα έχει ψυχρές καλύτερα όμως θα ήταν να το αλλάξεις.

----------


## takisegio

ειναι φτηνο

----------


## Kyriakos Ioannidis

Άντε πάλι από την αρχή - μετά από ένα χρόνο και η μέθοδος της σφαλιάρας τα έφτυσε ! 

Την βοήθεια του κοινού παρακαλώ :
που μπορώ να βρω αυτό το PTC για την συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση ? και που θα το βρω μέσα στην τηλεόραση ? φαντάζομαι θα θέλει και κολλητήρι για να το αλλάξω ή είναι φυτευτό ?

----------


## eebabs2000

Το PTC βρίσκεται κοντά στην είσοδο των 220V (με τις φωτογραφίες του Σπύρου θα το καταλάβεις όταν την ανοίξεις). Θέλει κολλητήρι για να βγει. Ρώτα στο Φανό στην Κάνιγγος αν το έχει.

----------


## Kyriakos Ioannidis

άλλη μια φορά την βοήθεια του κοινού παρακαλώ :
το PTC το βρήκα μέσα στην tv και γράφει επάνω 96626 / PH97121 
το μόνο κατάστημα που το βρήκα είναι ένα e-shop στο εξωτερικό με τιμή 3 € και 20 € μεταφορικά  :W00t: 
δεν βρήκα κάποιο ελληνικό κατάστημα που να έχει αυτό ακριβώς (έχουν το 96726)

τις συμβουλές σας παρακαλώ !!!

----------


## johnkou

Ξεκολλησε το και πηγαινε σε ενα καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα ανταλλακτικα να σου δωσουν ή ιδιο ή αντιστοιχο.

----------


## Kyriakos Ioannidis

Το πρόβλημα μου αυτό είναι - όσα καταστήματα πήρα τηλέφωνο δεν έχουν το ίδιο και δεν ξέρουν να μου πουν κάποιο αντίστοιχο !!!

----------


## ezizu

Ρώτησε και εδώ :

http://www.beskas.gr/


λογικά αν δεν έχει το ίδιο, θα έχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο ( εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω βρει εκεί ).

----------


## johnkou

Πες τους να σου δωσουν αντιστοιχο 14749 κωδικο ή το 09.

----------

